# ChatGPT



## wisnoskij (Sunday at 6:49 PM)

I saw this hilarious post over at Slashdot by russbutton earlier and just had to share it.

Input: ~write a 3-way dialog between Yoda, Dobby the House Elf and Gollum.~


> *Dobby*: Master, Dobby has come to serve you!
> *Gollum*: Serve us, serve us, my precious!
> *Yoda*: Serve you, Dobby should not. Balance, there must be.
> *Dobby*: But Master, it is Dobby's job to serve!
> ...



I then tried a few of my own.

Input: write a 3-way dialog between Yoda, Dobby the House Elf, and gollum


> *Yoda*: "Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering."
> *Dobby*: "Oh dear, Master Yoda is right. Dobby has felt the pain of fear and anger before. It is important to let go of those negative emotions and find peace."
> *Gollum*: "But it's not easy, is it? The precious, it calls to us. It whispers in our ears and tells us to do terrible things."
> *Yoda*: "The desires of the ego can be strong, Gollum. But we must learn to let go of our attachments and find inner peace."
> ...



Input: write a 3-way dialog between Yoda, Dobby the House Elf, and Gollum


> *Yoda*: "Train yourself to let go of everything you fear to lose."
> *Dobby*: "Oh dear, that is a difficult lesson, Master Yoda. Dobby has struggled with letting go of things that are dear to him."
> *Gollum*: "The precious, we can't let it go. It's a part of us. We needs it."
> *Yoda*: "Attachment leads to suffering, Gollum. We must learn to let go of our attachments and find peace within ourselves."
> ...


----------

